# What are you/your kids being for Halloween this year?



## ptatohed (Oct 28, 2017)

Me and the Mrs. are not dressing up (though we have been Mr. and Mrs. Potato Head before!).  But my 7 year old, my 4 year old, and my 1 year old are going to be Shredder (TMNT), Leggo KAI (Ninjago), and a Care Bear, respectively.  What about you/your kids?


----------



## akwooly (Oct 28, 2017)

oldest: angel

middle: poison ivy

youngest: chase from paw patrol

i am sad for the last few years we have done family themes, Dora the explorer, wreck it Ralph, inside out. We were going to do moana this year but the kids changed their minds.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 29, 2017)

akwooly said:


> oldest: angel
> 
> middle: poison ivy
> 
> ...


Yup, I hear you akwooly.  I think this is the first year my boys will not been concerted.  We've had the cop and criminal theme you see in my current sig, Power Rangers (one red, one green), and both Marvel super heroes (Hulk and Spider-Man, I believe).  But they both wanted their own thing this year.  /


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm thinking of canceling halloween this year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 29, 2017)

Enjoy it while you can. My kids have no interest in dressing up this year.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 29, 2017)

Why so serious?






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## willsee (Oct 29, 2017)

Depends on the day - I think my kids will go trick or treating five times this year.  This is the first year my wife and I haven't dressed up in the past couple.

Son - Batman, ninja, power ranger

Daughter - Panda bear, any number of princesses


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2017)

Fairly certain both Mrs. Supe and Junior have matching bat costumes.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 30, 2017)

A sherriff and a rodeo clown.

My 16-yo said standard high-school girl costume is lingerie and animal ears...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 30, 2017)

envirotex said:


> A sherriff and a rodeo clown.
> 
> My 16-yo said standard high-school girl costume is lingerie and animal ears...


I need to go back to HS...


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> I need to go back to HS...


For those 16 year olds?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 30, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> I need to go back to my HS years...






Supe said:


> For those 16 year olds?


fixt


----------



## csb (Oct 30, 2017)

akwooly said:


> oldest: angel
> 
> middle: poison ivy
> 
> ...


Dang. You would have made a beautiful Moana.


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 30, 2017)

6yo is Rocket Raccoon

10yo, well to be honest, I'm not even sure what he's dressing as this year.  It's somebody from some xBox game and I can't remember what.  Something about a soldier and a smallpox outbreak.

11yo decided he wanted to be a steampunk guy this year.  As an Engineer, I was pretty impressed he decided on that.  On the downside, there is very little costume stuff out there for kids, it's all adult sizes.  I was able to score some knee-high leather boots with some buckles and a funky vest at Goodwill that worked pretty well for his Halloween orchestra concert...we just won't tell him that they are women's boots and vest.

Unfortunately the older two are with their mother for Halloween this year so I won't get to see how their costumes came out.  Wife likes to go all out with the decorations...neighborhood kids make 2 or 3 trips to our house during the night, not for more candy, but just to see the house...so they were bummed that they weren't going to get to see everything.  I told them they were welcome to come over once they were done trick-or-treating in their neighborhood, but even though the ex-'s house is only a few miles away, I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 30, 2017)

I dress as a hunter.  Because October is for hunting.


----------



## David Wooderson (Oct 30, 2017)

envirotex said:


> A sherriff and a rodeo clown.
> 
> My 16-yo said standard high-school girl costume is lingerie and animal ears...


That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 30, 2017)

I shall be a dragon, my 10 yo is a spy/FBI/Secret service agent.  (He's wearing a suit, I don't get it) 8yo is Sully from Monsters Inc.


----------



## User1 (Oct 31, 2017)

I felt so sophisticated walking down the street with a tail wagging behind me.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 31, 2017)

Wonder Woman (MiniBuff 1) and Tinker Bell (MiniBuff 2).


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2017)

.


----------



## User1 (Oct 31, 2017)

fireguy_PE said:


> My kids are Joker, Batman, and Robin.


What about you! WW? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Oct 31, 2017)

FLBuff PE said:


> Wonder Woman (MiniBuff 1) and Tinker Bell (MiniBuff 2).


What about buff? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2017)

.


----------



## Supe (Oct 31, 2017)

I finally found a place on ebay that sells a "nude" inflatable body suit.  No dressing up this year, but I should have a solid contender with next year's Krumm costume.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 31, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> What about buff?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have been requested by the miniBuffs to wear my horse head this year (again). I do not have it with me at work, however.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 31, 2017)

better to be the horse's head than the other end.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 31, 2017)

I get a reprieve from being the other end for one night!


----------



## User1 (Oct 31, 2017)

I got most like mom's in the chili cook off and best costume at work!





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Oct 31, 2017)

In my family, that's more of an insult.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 31, 2017)

Congrats, @thejulie_PE!


----------



## User1 (Oct 31, 2017)

i was so grumpy walking around the grocery store to get the ingredients too lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2017)

.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 31, 2017)

minisnick - antman

snickette - witch


----------



## csb (Nov 1, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> I dress as a hunter.  Because October is for hunting.


This is what my child went out as last night. He filled the pockets on his vest with candy and I had to think back to when he most recently had blue grouse in there.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 1, 2017)

Like I said, the wife loves Halloween.  Can't tell because it was just before trick-or-treating started so it was still light out, but there's a strobe light on the big inflatable arch at the beginning.  We were a bit bummed because the "forest demon" at the end is supposed to jump up and say creepy stuff but he fell over and stopped working during set up.  Now that it's over and stuff will be on sale, I'm sure she'll replace him with 3 other things.


----------



## User1 (Nov 1, 2017)

> 13 minutes ago, jeb6294 said:
> 
> Like I said, the wife loves Halloween.  Can't tell because it was just before trick-or-treating started so it was still light out, but there's a strobe light on the big inflatable arch at the beginning.  We were a bit bummed because the "forest demon" at the end is supposed to jump up and say creepy stuff but he fell over and stopped working during set up.  Now that it's over and stuff will be on sale, I'm sure she'll replace him with 3 other things.



omg the swinging doll with the turning head


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 1, 2017)

pretty cool.  where do you store all that stuff?


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 1, 2017)

Yeah, the girl on the swing is one of my favorites.  Not sure if you can tell in the video, but she doesn't have any eyes, just glowing blue holes.  She's got quite a few very creepy things that she says too.  The zombie mom &amp; baby were new this year.  When they were set up in the house, she freaked me out a few times.  I was sure she was going to turn her head or move at some point.

If you've never seen any of this stuff up close, there really isn't a whole lot to it.  Most of the big animatronic stuff packs up into boxes that are maybe 32" x 24" x 12" or so.  They're really just wire frames and supports with clothes draped over them.  All the other misc. crap goes in three of the big Rubbermaid containers.  There were a few additions this year, but it should all still be able to fit in the storage room in the basement.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 1, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> Like I said, the wife loves Halloween.  Can't tell because it was just before trick-or-treating started so it was still light out, but there's a strobe light on the big inflatable arch at the beginning.  We were a bit bummed because the "forest demon" at the end is supposed to jump up and say creepy stuff but he fell over and stopped working during set up.  Now that it's over and stuff will be on sale, I'm sure she'll replace him with 3 other things.


Well done!    :appl:

@engineergurl, can you compete??? :dunno:


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 2, 2017)

Wife called a little bit ago and gave me the bad news.  She's running errands today which includes trips to both Spirit Halloween and Halloween Express to see what they have on sale.  And it's payday.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 2, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Well done!    :appl:
> 
> @engineergurl, can you compete??? :dunno:


I would have to video the whole house, front yard, back yard and garage...  but there were definitely tears at the Halloween party


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 2, 2017)

We are at the end of one cul-de-sac and some friends of ours are at the end of the cul-de-sac the next street over.  We've got a big pie shaped lot and theirs is a big rectangle so we actually end up sharing a good bit of property line.  There's been talk of doing a full blown haunted trail next year back through the woods behind our house and up through the woods on their side.  There's already a path going back through our woods that our kids use to go back and forth between houses.  We'd have to build some kind of bridge across the little creek that runs back there, but I'm sure there's someone who could figure that out...




.  Would have to figure out how to get power to all her animatronics though too.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 3, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> We are at the end of one cul-de-sac and some friends of ours are at the end of the cul-de-sac the next street over.  We've got a big pie shaped lot and theirs is a big rectangle so we actually end up sharing a good bit of property line.  There's been talk of doing a full blown haunted trail next year back through the woods behind our house and up through the woods on their side.  There's already a path going back through our woods that our kids use to go back and forth between houses.  We'd have to build some kind of bridge across the little creek that runs back there, but I'm sure there's someone who could figure that out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so frickin green.  Each house has more than 7000 SF property.  The driveways are so long.  Not everyone has a fence.  There are so few pools.  Where is the curb, gutter, and sidewalk??  This looks like a completely different world to me!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> It's so frickin green.  Each house has more than 7000 SF property.  The driveways are so long.  Not everyone has a fence.  There are so few pools.  Where is the curb, gutter, and sidewalk??  This looks like a completely different world to me!


Welcome to the affordable world. :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Nov 3, 2017)

WHY YOU NO HAVE SIDEWALK?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2017)

in semi rural subdivisions that's what the subdivision roads are for

we live in one of those ridiculous California concept subdivision with 36 FT wide streets in the subdivision plus sidewalks on both sides of the road...its not like I  have time to mow the grass anyways but geesh... enough already..

Be glad when the fence / wall is up between CA and the rest of the Country


----------



## csb (Nov 3, 2017)

We have sidewalk, because back in the 40s people fucking walked places.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 3, 2017)

We don't have no stinking sidewalk either.  Bonus - no sidewalk to scoop in the winter.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 3, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> no sidewalk to scoop in the winter


This!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 3, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> We don't have no stinking sidewalk either.  Bonus - no sidewalk to scoop in the winter.


But there are a crap load of leaves.  There is a house in there.  Somewhere.

View attachment 10294


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 3, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> It's so frickin green.  Each house has more than 7000 SF property.  The driveways are so long.  Not everyone has a fence.  There are so few pools.  Where is the curb, gutter, and sidewalk??  This looks like a completely different world to me!


7,000 sf?!?!  If I had that, I would still just be using my push mower.  We've got a hair over 2 acres.  Behind that is another couple hundred acres of woods, but we're still only 10 minutes from downtown...you can actually see the downtown skyline if you're standing on the hill on the next street over.  We do have curb and gutter, but no sidewalks.  The neighborhood is small enough that we don't have them.  At one point I think it was supposed to be bigger though because the driveways have the little 4-ft strip of sidewalk going through them where a sidewalk would be, there's just nothing connecting them.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2017)

It's funny that even though I had 10x the trees in my old house Leaves were never an issue back in Atlanta like they are here on a tiny lot.

I had an acre back east and could just take the leaves into the woods on our lot and let them decompose. Here in Denver I have 1/4 lot and it's like a 2 weekend effort to take bag The leaves so they can be picked up because I don't even have 5 SF of non yard to put them...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 3, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> It's funny that even though I had 10x the trees in my old house Leaves were never an issue back in Atlanta like they are here on a tiny lot.
> 
> I had an acre back east and could just take the leaves into the woods on our lot and let them decompose. Here in Denver I have 1/4 lot and it's like a 2 weekend effort to take bag The leaves so they can be picked up because I don't even have 5 SF of non yard to put them...


We have a ravine thing off to the side, so we blow all the leaves over there.  The neighbors don't have that option, so they have to bag.


----------



## csb (Nov 3, 2017)

You guys don't just wait for the hurricane force winds to blow the leaves away?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 3, 2017)

Typically we wait for the tornado force winds.  In the case where these don't show up, the tornado force leaf blower is a big hit with the kids.  Or the lawnmower mulching blade.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2017)

The winds, while they will blow my grill and lawn furniture down the street, seem to not be able to pick up the leaves for whatever reason...


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 3, 2017)

We border conservation land a/k/a woods that I just use the leaf blower and move them to there.  The real problem is the damn acorns as they are everywhere and I have yet to find an efficient way to clean them besides raking/thatching and picking them up with a shovel.  Royal PITA.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 3, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> We border conservation land a/k/a woods that I just use the leaf blower and move them to there.  The real problem is the damn acorns as they are everywhere and I have yet to find an efficient way to clean them besides raking/thatching and picking them up with a shovel.  Royal PITA.


WORD.  Damn acorns.  The kids really liked them though.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 3, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> 7,000 sf?!?!  If I had that, I would still just be using my push mower.  We've got a hair over 2 acres.  Behind that is another couple hundred acres of woods, but we're still only 10 minutes from downtown...you can actually see the downtown skyline if you're standing on the hill on the next street over.  We do have curb and gutter, but no sidewalks.  The neighborhood is small enough that we don't have them.  At one point I think it was supposed to be bigger though because the driveways have the little 4-ft strip of sidewalk going through them where a sidewalk would be, there's just nothing connecting them.


Yup, typical tract housing in So Cal is 70' wide by 100' deep, with some variation.  Yup, I use either a manual push mower if I feel like getting a little exercise or a gas push mower.


----------



## User1 (Nov 3, 2017)

I use a weed whacker for my entire lawn. Which is no more than 400sf.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 3, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I use a weed whacker for my entire lawn.


Saturday morning's at thejulie's house:


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 5, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> It's so frickin green.  Each house has more than 7000 SF property.  The driveways are so long.  Not everyone has a fence.  There are so few pools.  Where is the curb, gutter, and sidewalk??  This looks like a completely different world to me!


Curbs, gutters and sidewalks?  7000 square foot "lots?"  Living on a road with no curbs, gutters or sidewalks (or pavement) with a 1 million square foot lot and a 550' driveway sounds a lot more like it to me! 

However, when it comes to the fence, I do have one. . .to keep the deer out of the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 5, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> 1 million square foot lot


I'm not even sure if my entire state is that big.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 5, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm not even sure if my entire state is that big.


I think 1m sqft lots are standard issue in Wyoming and Montana.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 6, 2017)

22.96 AC?  I wouldn't know what to do with anything over 1 AC, 2 AC max.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## MetsFan (Nov 6, 2017)

We just did Trick or Treating yesterday because of all the power outages in our town last week.  My 6 year old was Raphael, the Ninja Turtle, and my 3 year old was Captain America.  Cap was a popular costume as there were 2 other 3-year-olds as Captain America!


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 6, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> 22.96 AC?  I wouldn't know what to do with anything over 1 AC, 2 AC max.


I rounded,  it's actually 25 acres.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2017)

I was at Murdoch's (cattle / ranch store) over the weekend and was getting jelly seeing all the cool shit I could buy if I had a bunch of land. then I started looking at how much it all cost and figured I will just have to deal with my suburbia for a wee bit longer..


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah after the new snow blade,  zero turn mower and chainsaw I'm tapped out for the time being.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> Yeah after the new snow blade,  zero turn mower and chainsaw I'm tapped out for the time being.


So you didn't hit it big at the craps table after I left then??? :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 6, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> View attachment 10302


I almost bought that exact costume for snickette...it was that or a witch and she chose the witch


----------



## smrob (Nov 8, 2017)

Is it too late to share cute pictures of my kids?  I've surprised the hubs the past 2 years with the kiddos' costumes.  We have b/g twins, so year one (2016) was a given...(the light saber really lights up)

 


And this year...




Little man has a cape that's hard to see in the pics.  Neither of them was too thrilled with the hat and headband.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 8, 2017)

smrob:  Very cute.  Did you make those costumes?


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 8, 2017)

cute kids @smrob


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 8, 2017)

smrob said:


> Is it too late to share cute pictures of my kids?  I've surprised the hubs the past 2 years with the kiddos' costumes.  We have b/g twins, so year one (2016) was a given...(the light saber really lights up)
> 
> And this year...
> 
> Little man has a cape that's hard to see in the pics.  Neither of them was too thrilled with the hat and headband.




This is awesome!


----------



## smrob (Nov 9, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> smrob:  Very cute.  Did you make those costumes?


Thanks, MA_PE!  For 2016, I ordered lots of stuff and just pulled it all together.  I did make the Leia wig, though!  For 2017, I also ordered different stuff and did iron on symbols.  I used to love doing all sorts of crafty stuff when I had all the free time in the world, but now that there are 2 of them (and I was studying for the PE for the past few months), so I assembled what I could based on a few inspiration pics.


----------



## smrob (Nov 9, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> cute kids @smrob


Aww, thanks matt267 PE!!  I kinda think so, too


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 9, 2017)

smrob said:


> Thanks, MA_PE!  For 2016, I ordered lots of stuff and just pulled it all together.  I did make the Leia wig, though!  For 2017, I also ordered different stuff and did iron on symbols.  I used to love doing all sorts of crafty stuff when I had all the free time in the world, but now that there are 2 of them (and I was studying for the PE for the past few months), so I assembled what I could based on a few inspiration pics.


nice job!


----------



## smrob (Nov 9, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> This is awesome!


Thanks, ptatohed!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 31, 2018)

Can we get an update for this year???


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 31, 2018)

Nothing (they don't exist).


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 31, 2018)

we have a witch and antman again, the costumes still fit from last year!!!


----------



## akwooly (Oct 31, 2018)

cheerleader, Uma from Descendants and a construction worker


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 31, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Nothing (they don't exist).


What about you tho?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 31, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> What about you tho?


Nada tonight. Was already a southern ish Belle on Saturday, and a Lemur on Sunday.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 31, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Nada tonight. Was already a southern ish Belle on Saturday, and a Lemur on Sunday.


I'm sure I'm the only one who feels this way, but they should just change Halloween such that it's celebrated on the last Saturday of October.


----------



## Supe (Nov 1, 2018)

I was Krumm for about 15 minutes until Junior gave up trick or treating since she's on crutches.  She went as Ed from the show Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 1, 2018)

We had Frankenstein's monster and some girl from Descendants 2 :dunno:  .


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 1, 2018)

Hermione and Minnie Mouse


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Nov 1, 2018)

We had a ferocious 9 mo. old lion. 

Edit: Got the months old wrong. Oops


----------



## willsee (Nov 1, 2018)

Mario (son)

Princess Peach (daughter)
Luigi (sister)

Yoshi (me)

Coin block (wife)


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 2, 2018)

To be honest, I'm not sure what the boys looked like for Halloween this year, we were busy trying to get the trail finished up...yes, this year she decided to bump it up to a full fledged haunted trail through the woods.  I thought she was crazy to try something so big, but it came out awesome even though the weather sucked.

This is as you came around the side of the house:



I was the one hiding in the shed all the way in the back.  I would crank up the chainsaw, kick the door open like the shed was on fire take off after whoever was standing there.  Don't think I've seen people run that fast.  There was pretty steady rain all night which sucked, but we still had probably 50 people go through.  I hear that more than that showed up, but there were several who wouldn't go.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 2, 2018)

sounds like fun.  Only the Room on the patio opened for me.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 2, 2018)

That sound you hear at ~2:10 is a generator....you know things are getting ridiculous when you’re renting a generator for your Halloween decorations.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 3, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> View attachment 12079


That's a $2,500 fine right there.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> That's a $2,500 fine right there.


Cash, check, or Western Union?


----------



## Supe (Nov 5, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> That's a $2,500 fine right there.


But the shitter's full!


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Nov 16, 2018)

Too late??


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 16, 2018)

it's never too late.  Very cute costume.


----------

